# Jennings Model T Hunter



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I had a modle T also .At the time I think it was the first 50% let off bow .I still have a porta press for it .I bought it with the bow . If you are interested in it please let me know .


----------



## MisterEd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pretty similar to my first compound....a Jennings Trail Boss. The model T is an early enough compound to not have adjustment capabilities. A good shop pro can probably do some small things with it though.


----------

